# Mantis Shrimp Miami



## dap04g (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Finally got my tank setup and am now looking for a lil cutie woodums to put in there. Was wondering if anyone in Miami has a mantis shrimp they dont want. Preferably a wennerae or smithii, maybe a ternatensis. Lemme know!


----------

